# Scale models from Beverage cans.



## Tin Falcon (Dec 20, 2008)

Guys a question came up about this book on another thread. 
It is called Scale models from soda cans complete step by step by Joe Barker CanDu publications. I have a hard copy but it appears that it is currently available only in electronic format at 12.95 US http://www.sensibleadlink.com/candu/
The guy explains how to make cool airplane etc models with simple hand tools he recommends trauma shears to cut the cans and using paper toy model patterns as a guide. 
Here is a link 
http://www.currell.net/models/mod_free.htm
Brass machine they have zeplin model plans he he 
Tin


----------



## Kludge (Jan 27, 2009)

Kewl Beenz, they also have HG Wells' Land Ironclad!

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------

